# M&P 9C for concealed carry



## skoro (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm considering one of these as a take-along on hikes and walks through the back country. Not concerned so much with encountering a BG in the boondocks, but I have encountered packs of feral dogs and javelinas. I like the compact size, magazine capacity, and 9mm caliber. 

Is this an accurate and reliable back-country pistol for this purpose?

Thanks.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*9c*

I have one, and I would consider it up to Javelinas and dogs. It is light, handles well, has a twelve round magazine, and its accurate. You could do worse. I especially like the low level of recoil from it. With the extra magazine along for the ride, you would have an excellent self defense field pistol.

As to concealment, I cannot quite make a (pants) pocket pistol of it, but with an inside the pants holster or even a small belt holster it should be little noticed. Mine carries well in a vest pocket too. Just remember to keep it in some kind of holster to protect the trigger from accidental movement. I use a pocket holster and feel confident with that.

We have Javelinas too. You get enough of them in one place and they will start looking at you as lunch.

Good Luck!


----------



## skoro (Apr 16, 2008)

The 9C I checked out at the local gunshop was light, compact, and fit my hand real well. And I liked the large magazine capacity in such a small pistol. I think I've convinced my self that it's my next purchase. The three comparable models he had on hand were a SIG (very nice but very expensive), a Keltec (didn't like it) and a Kahr CW9 (nice size, decent action, but only holds 7 rounds).

My plan is to carry it in a fanny pack. So, concealment isn't a priority. A handy, light, reliable weapon that packs a wallop is what I'm thinking of, and this one seems to fit that description.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

You looked at the same pistols I did in your decision process. How about that? 

I didn't like Keltec either; I didn't trust the quality and the clerk indicated it was not a "shooter". As to the Kahr, a fellow brought one in while I was there. They were pounding on it to remove the slide release, and he showed us how the poly-rails were peeling. No thanks. And I thought the S&W was just as solid a shooter as the Sig. I guess great minds think alike! haha. 

I am very happy with mine and carry it often. The other night I was out walking in the neighborhood. I live out in the desert. I always stop periodically, and turn around to see what is behind me when I'm outdoors at night. I got a glimpse of a cougar, probably 100+ lbs that was stalking me at about 50 yards. I was very happy I had my 9c and 12 rounds. Of course, now I am paranoid and I want another 44 mag!

Good Luck with your purchase.


----------



## [DJ] (Apr 14, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> . I got a glimpse of a cougar, probably 100+ lbs that was stalking me at about 50 yards. I was very happy I had my 9c and 12 rounds. Of course, now I am paranoid and I want another 44 mag!
> 
> Good Luck with your purchase.


Thats freaky! I'm glad we dont have Cougars over here...we'd have to find a phone booth, call the local police station, and wait till they dispatch a general duties car to come save me :numbchuck:


----------



## skoro (Apr 16, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> You looked at the same pistols I did in your decision process. How about that?
> 
> I didn't like Keltec either; I didn't trust the quality and the clerk indicated it was not a "shooter". As to the Kahr, a fellow brought one in while I was there. They were pounding on it to remove the slide release, and he showed us how the poly-rails were peeling. No thanks. And I thought the S&W was just as solid a shooter as the Sig. I guess great minds think alike! haha.
> 
> I am very happy with mine and carry it often. The other night I was out walking in the neighborhood. I live out in the desert. I always stop periodically, and turn around to see what is behind me when I'm outdoors at night. I got a glimpse of a cougar, probably 100+ lbs that was stalking me at about 50 yards. I was very happy I had my 9c and 12 rounds. Of course, now I am paranoid and I want another 44 mag!


We have cougars around here, too. But I haven't ever seen one. Tracks, yes. But never a cat itself. There haven't been any cases of people being attacked in this area, but cougars have made meals of many domestic dogs locally over the years. Just another reason to have some protection, though.



> Good Luck with your purchase.


I got the 9C and a full size M&P .45 ACP as well. I'll check in after I've sent a few rounds through the barrels and have something to report.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

I just got an s&w compact .40 M&P, with a Desantis IWB holster. I'm still trying to find a good spot to wear it while sitting in the car, but it's working well for the most part. the fully loaded .40 with loaded spare clip is pretty heavy though.


----------



## skoro (Apr 16, 2008)

I've now put several hundred rounds through both the M&P 45 and the 9C. Both have been flawless. Not a single misfeed in either one. They just shoot and find what you're aiming for. I'm real well pleased with both. They're even easy to break down and clean afterwards.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

skoro said:


> The 9C I checked out at the local gunshop was light, compact, and fit my hand real well. And I liked the large magazine capacity in such a small pistol. I think I've convinced my self that it's my next purchase. The three comparable models he had on hand were a SIG (very nice but very expensive), a Keltec (didn't like it) and a Kahr CW9 (nice size, decent action, but only holds 7 rounds).
> 
> My plan is to carry it in a fanny pack. So, concealment isn't a priority. A handy, light, reliable weapon that packs a wallop is what I'm thinking of, and this one seems to fit that description.


I have 3 M&P pistols, the .357 sig full size and compact and a 9c. I also have a kahr cw-9. The Kahr cw-9 good close up pistol, but has a terrible trigger with NO short reset. The Smith allows for lightning quick double taps or more if necessary where the Kahr does not. Stick with the Smith and you'll be happy you did.


----------



## onetoughpole (May 26, 2008)

skoro said:


> We have cougars around here, too. But I haven't ever seen one. Tracks, yes. But never a cat itself. There haven't been any cases of people being attacked in this area, but cougars have made meals of many domestic dogs locally over the years. Just another reason to have some protection, though.
> 
> I once ran into a cougar at a local bar. She made a meal out of me...


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

onetoughpole said:


> I once ran into a cougar at a local bar. She made a meal out of me...


:smt082


----------

